# Some early beautiful poems about maltese



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

<sup>Some time ago I found this piece of information on the net. I thought the two poems are simply beautiful:</sup> :heart: 

At the time of the Apostle Paul Paul of Tarsus, Publius, the Roman governor of Malta, had a Maltese named Issa of which he was very fond. In this connection the poet Marcus Valerius Martialis Martia, born in A.D. 38 at Bilbilis in Spain, made this attachment famous in one of his celebrated epigrams:


*"Issa is more frolicsome than Catulla's sparrow.

Issa is purer than a dove's kiss. 
Issa is gentler than a maiden. 

Issa is more precious than Indian gems...

Lest the last days that she sees light

should snatch her from him forever, 

Publius has had her picture painted."*


It is said that the picture of the dog is so life-like, one cannot tell the dog from the picture.

Another interesting fact is that the word "ISSA" is still a very common word in the Maltese Language, which translates to the word "NOW" in English.

During the Renaissance Renaissance, the poet Ludovico Ariosto Ludovico Ariosto in a few lines of his literary masterpiece, Orlando Furioso, describes a dog that can surely only be a Maltese.


_*"The tiniest dog Nature has ever produced --

Her coat of long hair, whiter than ermine,

Her movements exquisitely graceful and

Matchless elegance of appearance."*_


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Some time ago I found this piece of information on the net. I thought the two poems are simply beautiful: 

they certainly are.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved the poems and information. I would love to see that painting.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I love those poems! Thank you for posting them  . I've read the one about Issa - so beautiful, but I wasn't familiar with the second one. I, too, would love to see the painting of Issa. I have several old books on Maltese, and I LOVE reading about the history of the breed. One book I have has several pages of pictures of ancient art depicting Maltese, and I find it just fascinating! I've never been so utterly smitten with any breed as I have "Ye Ancient Dogge of Malta". :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It seems that throughout the ages, we all have loved our little beauties!!!! I have had two dogs and have been very saddened at their passing but if something should happen to CeeCee.........It will be the hardest!!!!! She seems almost human, like a litte child!!!! On a brighter note, loved the poems and thank you for sharing them with us~~~~


----------

